
Ask HN: Do you have one-on-one meetings at your job? - soneca
Hey HN,<p>I have built https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.oneonemeeting.com, a tool for documenting one-on-one meetings. I built it with the manager as the primary user, but I want to add some features for the employees now.<p>If you have one-on-ones with your leader on your job, could you help me better understand it?<p>A few questions to start:<p>- How do you think these one-on-ones are useful to you?<p>- What&#x27;s the worst thing about your one-on-ones?<p>- What do you think your manager needs most help with?<p>Thanks!!
======
Artemix
At work, we almost never do one-on-one meetings for /work/.

We do it in case there's some personal issues like work anxiety, stress etc.
and helped a lot of people where I work at.

Such meetings are not "you'll be better"-logic, but rather bluntly putting
everything on the table and discussing about every issue and how to handle it.

I'm gonna talk about your tool at work anyways, see what we can find useful in
it, and I'll try to get back to give you a feedback if I can get something.

~~~
soneca
That sounds very nice indeed!

